# New to Vibrant forum, preparing to flash friend's phone...



## WangChung

Hey guys/gals/asexual lifeforms,
I have a MyTouch 4G Slide myself, but my friend has a Samsung Vibrant and of course he's having problems. From what I've read here and heard from him, the phone is a hot mess from the factory. He's having random reboots, FCs, freezes, etc. Friend's coming to visit next month and I want to flash his phone for him as he's stuck in the out of warranty but no upgrade option from T-Mob limbo. I've been doing my homework and it seems I have my work cut out for me? I just want to confirm a few things if you don't mind:

1) The goal is a 99.9% stable daily driver. He's not computer savvy, and flashing ROMs and whatnot is way above his head. It seems like the *ICZen* ROM is the most stable, popular and supported, correct? I was looking at SlimICS as well, but not sure... Basically looking for a ROM that has regular support so if anything I can walk him through an update/flash over the phone.

2) I read there's problems with calling 911 on aftermarket ROMs? It looks like this may just be with the CM7/CM9 ROMs, or is this all Vibrant ROMs? As mentioned this is his daily and (almost) only means of communication, so if there's no 911 then that's a no-go.

3) GPS issues. All I can say is "Wow." I thought the MT4GS had problems lol, but the hardware mod + this (http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1199613) seems to be the fix?

4) I'll need to flash a Modem too? (http://forum.xda-dev...ad.php?t=868774)

5) Anything else I'm missing?

Some of this may be noobsauce but again this isn't my device and I haven't been hands on yet. Also I'm just trying to compile a visual checklist to go through when he gets here since it's going to be a busy weekend and I want to get the upgrades knocked out as quick as possible. Thanks for all your help?


----------



## dougfresh

If you guys need a 99.9% rom then I'll advise yall to use a 2.2 rom due to excellent GPS and no issue with telephone communication..e.i. 911 , tunnel voice. Go to xda or here at rootz in the kernel Bible guide and completely read all the great info in that thread...It's a relatively new thread and all is for the most part up to date. My personal opinion...run icZen or AOPK or CM9


----------



## xriderx66

I'm sure Zen, or any AOKP/CM9 ROM can qualify for a stable rom. Everything works, and if there is something that doesn't, it can be easily updated. Like doug said, read up on the bible threads around here, they'll give you ALOT of info and flashing all this etc. will be easy.


----------



## WangChung

Thanks for the ROM confirmations! Is there any other items you can see I need to add to my checklist? Basically I'm just thinking out loud and want to make sure I have a structured step-by-step for me to follow later next month. Again, appreciate the help!


----------



## Br1cK'd

As the kanger of ICZen, there may be the bug with 911 calling, I've had successful and unsuccessful reports. If you want overall stability, my froyo build, ZenDroid is about as advanced as Froyo could be for the Vibe, with everything working and moderate GPS, its at least better than factory. It may not be as flashy as ICS, but its ultra stable and rock solid. ZenDroid was my masterpiece.

With the ICS builds, any of them, there is inherent risk of the EU bug that has been popping up on random devices. Be sure to look into that so you know the risks. If it happens, then your non tech savvy friend would be stuck with a brick, or having to hack the partitions to point at an external as the internal. That may be your biggest hang up and qualifier for what firmware you choose for your friends device.

If you just want something stable that will work, go with a froyo build. If you decide on ZenDroid, I do still support it, even though its rarely needed now a days, because it just plain works.

Sent from the ICZen Experience


----------



## Big Dog KMc

Br1cK said:


> As the kanger of ICZen, there may be the bug with 911 calling, I've had successful and unsuccessful reports. If you want overall stability, my froyo build, ZenDroid is about as advanced as Froyo could be for the Vibe, with everything working and moderate GPS, its at least better than factory. It may not be as flashy as ICS, but its ultra stable and rock solid. ZenDroid was my masterpiece.
> 
> With the ICS builds, any of them, there is inherent risk of the EU bug that has been popping up on random devices. Be sure to look into that so you know the risks. If it happens, then your non tech savvy friend would be stuck with a brick, or having to hack the partitions to point at an external as the internal. That may be your biggest hang up and qualifier for what firmware you choose for your friends device.
> 
> If you just want something stable that will work, go with a froyo build. If you decide on ZenDroid, I do still support it, even though its rarely needed now a days, because it just plain works.
> 
> Sent from the ICZen Experience


^ ^	^	^ ^ ^ ^ ^
I agree with this guy here..









Zendroid (By Br1cK'd) is ( in my opinion ) The best choice in the froyo builds.

Super Stable, extra smooth, Amazing Looking, Very long Battery life.

You can fine it Here

http://rootzwiki.com...pdate-11252011/

Most of the ICSZen folks here are former Zendriod users.

I frequently flash back to Zendroid myself if I need The Better Camera, or Better GPS for trips.

you will definitely wont go wring with this rom.


----------



## Annex

Flash iczen


----------



## WangChung

Thanks for all the input, and the friendliness of assistance







A round of likes for everyone!


----------



## Jaxidian

I'm about to purchase a Vibrant for my mother-in-law (we're making the jump from VZW to TMo) and I'm really appreciating this thread and all of the responses in it. She's going from the Fascinate (ICS MIUI) to the Vibrant so I'm trying to make this as smooth of a transition as possible for her. I do want it to "just work" for her as well, and I would have to rank 911 support as super critically required. That said, Froyo makes me cry. :-/


----------

